# Dankung.. my other passion



## August West (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes, I am 45 years old and my trusty slingshot is always in my pocket. Anybody else still play with slingshots? LOL

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/bisleykid/IMG_1478.jpg

Please resize your image to a maximum of 800 X 800 Pixels - Norm


----------



## reppans (Jun 16, 2012)

"Still play?" I just got into it.... and I'm older than you! Less than 2k rounds ~ 1 mo.

Bill Hays Seal Sniper.







A more recent set of targets, about 15 rounds each of 7/16" at 25'.... Steadily improving.






I'm into all sorts of firearms, bows, and airguns and I think slingshots are the most fun by a good margin. I love it... haven't been to the gun range since.

Just for kicks, I rebanded an old wristrocket with Daisy yellow tubes and I have to say it is like comparing a cheap recurve bow shot with finger gloves to a high-end compound bow shot with sites and mechanical release - night and day.


----------



## August West (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah I gotta say "play" I was just out in the backyard with a headlamp practicing for an upcoming frog hunt, if that ain't playing I don't know what is. LOL 

Most people think that slingshots are all the same and a "wrist rocket" is top of the line technology wise, they give me crazy looks when I tell them a forked stick with good bands will shoot circles around a wrist rocket with commercial tubes. Love those Bill Hays shooters and his shooting is crazy good, striking matches and cutting cards, great stuff for sure. Chris


EDIT: I agree I mess with my slingshots more than anything else, there is just something about center punching a can and knocking it for a loop that makes me happy.


----------



## reppans (Jun 17, 2012)

I posted a slingshot thread on another enthusiast forum to try to re-introduced folks and 75% of the posts were "I remember when I had a wristrocket" etc. Yeah I remember when I had (and still have) the Wristrocket too......, and now I know why I never really got into them back then.

I got a little "prepper" blood in me and suspect other flashlight enthusiasts do too. While a slingshot ain't going to do much good in self defense situation, I really can't think of a better food procurement tool in an emergency given its ultimate portability, broad legality, and unlimited ammo availability. I have some pouch/bandsets that I've pre-cut and will be vacuum sealing them in my wife's food sealer to leave in various places (just in case).... and that includes my airplane carry-on! 

And side from taking small game with rocks and ball bearings, people don't realize the potential to be able to take larger game with arrows and heavy-banded slingbows, or with a string, go slingbow fishing, or attaching the bands to the back of a spear, you can make a diving spear. 

BTW, frog legs are really tasty.... is there anything else you were able to salvage to eat from your hunt?


----------



## August West (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh yeah frog legs are some of my favorite table fare, they are absolutely delicious. I regularly put some good food on the table with my slingshot. Not sure how dead animal pics go over here so I will just post the links, please if you are against hunting or graphic dead animal pics don't click the links. Except for vermin, rats, I eat what I kill and rest assured that both of those squirrels were cleaned and consumed by me and my family. I can't wait till this fall. LOL

http://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/bisleykid/?action=view&current=IMG_1506.jpg&newest=1

http://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/bisleykid/?action=view&current=IMG_1558.jpg&newest=1


----------



## reppans (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice head shots! You look like you're shooting 7/16th or 1/2"?


----------



## August West (Jun 17, 2012)

.435 lead I mold myself from cast off wheel weights, I think they weigh about 120 grains. I am shooting 17/45 loops about 7" from the pouch tie to the slingshot. I used to swear by flats but now I would rather shoot than cut bands and these chinese tubes are so easy to make and last so long that I don't really miss the little bit of speed I am giving up with them. Chris


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 17, 2012)

August West said:


> Oh yeah frog legs are some of my favorite table fare, they are absolutely delicious. I regularly put some good food on the table with my slingshot. Not sure how dead animal pics go over here so I will just post the links, please if you are against hunting or graphic dead animal pics don't click the links. Except for vermin, rats, I eat what I kill and rest assured that both of those squirrels were cleaned and consumed by me and my family. I can't wait till this fall. LOL
> 
> http://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/bisleykid/?action=view&current=IMG_1506.jpg&newest=1
> 
> http://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l258/bisleykid/?action=view&current=IMG_1558.jpg&newest=1


Jesus. You hit it so hard you knocked its eye out.

If you need any cleanup, my cat would be happy to help. I lost count of how many "lucky rabbits' feet" she's left for me in the past few years.


----------



## reppans (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't think I'm accurate enough to hunt yet... but steadily improving. I was wondering what makes good slingshot game in terms of tasty, worthwhile amount of meat, and doesn't spook easily allowing you to get in close for a humane kill. 

Rabbits seem to spook easily, but squirrels, frogs, ducks, geese, and pigeons don't and they seem comfortable within the 10yrd realm. Seagulls also, but I haven't read too much about eating them... maybe they taste bad?

(course the state hunting guidelines need to be consulted as well,.)


----------



## August West (Jun 18, 2012)

Watch out on the shore birds, they can get you in big trouble fast, they are almost all protected and if they're not you have to have a state waterfowl stamp to hunt them. I don't know where your at but rabbits are top slingshot game. When they spook watch where they run, a lot of the time you can sneak up really close if you move slow looking in the brush for them, most times the first thing you will see is their eye. I have shot rabbits in brush at almost point blank range. Doves and pigeons are also at the top of the list for slingshot game, and really tasty to boot. Squirrels are the toughest and hardest to kill I only shoot at their heads with a pretty stout slingshot. Once your accurate enough to hit standard size tin cans most of the time and if your sling/ammo combo will penetrate a bean can your ready to hunt rabbits and birds IMO. Chris


----------



## reppans (Jun 19, 2012)

Was 10 ft from a rabbit today, I had my slingshot with me and all the time in the world, but on account of it being a bit of tourist trap, I don't think it would have been appropriate. While the rabbit was wild, it was probably somewhat domesticated with people feeding it and all. 

Do you think single band Theraband Golds should be able to puncture cans? I can't seem to penetrate a can with one shot (3/8,7/16, or 1/2 steel), a second in the same spot will, but not one. I cut my bands 10" before tying and draw to just past my ear, but am only 5'8". There's a pix of a typical soup can for me above.

BTW, I just ordered my first tubed slingshot... a DanKung clone from Flippinout. What do the numbers mean in terms of tube sizes?


----------



## August West (Jun 19, 2012)

Cool beans that flipkung looks great I will be interested to hear what you think about it. With chinese tubes the first number is the inside diameter and the second is the outside diameter, for example, 17/45 = inside diameter is 1.7 millimeter, outside diameter is 4.5 mm. The smaller the first number and the bigger the second means the thicker the rubber and the stronger the pull. I would try some 18/42s, good all round size, 17/45s are pretty stout and good for heavier ammo. I think your single TBG should be good for rabbits with 1/2" steel or even 7/16s, try shooting a full can or filling yours up with water bet you'll penetrate then, empty cans go flying soaking up a lot of the energy, also pick some .440 lead balls for muzzleloaders, beats steel all to pieces for hunting IMO. Not sure if it is cool to post links but usaslingshots on ebay sells tubing at a good price and track of the wolf has lead balls any size you want. Chris


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jun 19, 2012)

slingshots are all you need for defense and to feed yourself when the asteroid hits 
every bugout bag should have one


----------



## reppans (Jun 19, 2012)

127.0.0.1 said:


> slingshots are all you need for defense and to feed yourself when the asteroid hits
> every bugout bag should have one



Well, as a semi-prepper type, I completely agree with the food thing, but in terms of self defense, other than a sniper shot at close range, I think I might prefer a knife. 

Chris, great info thanks... like the can with water thing. 

So I've read as a general rule on bands, the greater the latex surface area to volume ratio (ie, thinner walled) the faster the bands will be, albeit at a cost of longevity. What do you think Daisy Yellow tubes are be then?.. I know I don't like that.


----------



## August West (Jun 19, 2012)

reppans said:


> What do you think Daisy Yellow tubes are be then?.. I know I don't like that.



IDK 50/80 maybe? I do know they are JUNK. You absolutely can't compare chinese tubes to wally world tubes, daisy, marksman or trumark. The best of the wally world are the trumark tapers but they are still junk IMO, I'm sure some people love them. You are shooting some great bands with the TBG, they just don't last long enough for me. Chris


----------



## reppans (Jun 19, 2012)

Well, the one good thing about them, you have to admit, is that they'll probably last a decade or so. 50/80, LOL, I guess that will be easy enough to avoid.

Thanks again.


----------



## reppans (Jun 21, 2012)

FlipKung came in today, only a hundred or so shots, but enough to get a good feel for it. Websites says it's banded with 18/42s. I wanted/needed a symmetrical SS to shoot both righty and lefty - I have a minor tendinitis thing in my elbow that limits my shooting on my preferred side.

Fit and finish are very good, edges are nicely beveled or smoothed to be easy on the bands. Can be flatbanded for OTT or TTF, but the flat banding surfaces are only 7/8th" wide - not sure I can use 1" TBG on that - no matter, I can cut any width.

It's definitely not as comfortable to hold as the Bill Hays Sniper Seal, but BH's Asym designs seem custom fitted to hands... they are super comfortable. After a hundred, the palm side of my index finger knuckle was getting sore.

The 1842s did feel heavier than 1" TBG, with a greater weight to hold at peak draw, yet also seemed slower, based on the "thwack" sound against my targets. I do understand the trade-off with longevity, and easy of tying, mounting, and swapping band sets though. Accuracy was fine, after a couple dozen shots to get used to it, I was shooting the same as with TBG. The one thing I was playing with was where to rest the 2nd band of the loop when shooting - OTT, Inside the Fork, or Outside the Fork? Guess I found the best accuracy with OTF. 

I shoot 7/16th steel with the TBG since 3/8ths feels like it allows too much band slap. However 3/8ths feel like a better match with the 1842s... perhaps it's the flatter trajectory due to a slightly slower speed?

Ordered some 1745 and 2040 from usaslingshots (thanks for the recommendation) just see what I might like best / use for different purposes. 

The FlipKung will move to my EDC due to the smaller carry size. The accuracy is there, and that's what counts.

I'm quite happy with my purchase.


----------



## August West (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome, sounds like it is really gonna work out great for you and it seems like you have it nailed between tubes and flats. Nothing that I know of is faster than flats for the draw weight but just like you said when you compare ease of use, making and installing and longevity I prefer the tubes. Watch some vidoes on youtube, especially pfshooter's and try some instinctive flipping, probably not as accurate as Bill Hays method of aiming but loads of fun and maybe better for hunting. Chris


----------



## smokinbasser (Jun 22, 2012)

I have been a slingshot fan for over 45 years. I have a huge collection of steel ball bearings for ammo, one of the bennies of having been a bearing inspector.


----------



## reppans (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey cool Smokinbasser... so what bands, type of SS do you like to shoot? And how do you think SS have progress over the years? Guess, not as fast as flashlights, but for me, a huge step from the wristrocket era.


----------



## Dankung (Aug 29, 2012)

hi, I am from Dankung
this is a model designed by shooter in USA

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l2...d/IMG_1478.jpg


----------



## mallakoff (Jan 12, 2013)

This looks likes awesome fun ! I'm gonna get one of these. 

Is there any particular model that's good to start out with? 

Any recommendations?

Also what gauge of bearing works well?


----------



## cal..45 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm also a slingshooter and found my way to this sport trough Dankung. I have tried several models and rubbers but nothing works as good for me as the "Black Eagle" along with 1842 tube rubber. The Black Eagle has become my absolute favorite slingshot and is always either in my pocket or my EDC bag and never with less than 50 steelballs 9mm. I found the 9mm to be a perfect balance between speed and weight (at least for the 1842 rubber). 


cheers


----------

